# Mini-Larven/Würmchen im 2Wochen alten Teich



## meghei (19. Juli 2007)

Hallo im Teich-Forum 
bin ganz neu hier und brauche einen Rat von "Teich-Erfahrenen":
wir haben seit 2 Wochen einen kleinen Gartenteich (Kunststoff-Wanne von heissner..)mit einem Mini-Bachlauf aus Natursteinen.
Ich habe jetzt die ersten Pflanzen eingesetzt - in die  Sumpfzone un d Flachwasserzone (kleiner __ Rohrkolben, kriechender Mazus, Ableger von __ Hornkraut, __ Papageienfeder sowie eine __ Wasserminze).
Wir haben den Teich mit halb Regen und halb Leitungswasser aufgefüllt - das Wasser war anfangs schön klar. Jetzt nach zwei Wochen hat sich ein grünlicher Belag in der gesamten Wanne gebildet  - kleine Kiesel die wir in die sumpzone gelegt hatten sind inzwischen grün....Das Wasser ist trüb - man sieht die Pumpe am Boden kaum noch liegen....Und: Im Wasser wimmelt es von Mini-Tierchen (müssen Tausende sein!), Aussehen: 4mm bis 1cm groß (keine ahnung ob die noch weiter wachsen...??), breiter bräunlicher Kopf und grünlich-durchsichtiger, länglicher Körper/Schwanz mit dem sie sich tierisch schnell schlängelnd fortbewegen. Kommt man ihnen nah verschwinden sie zwischen den Kieseln - ansonsten liegen sie ruhig oder schlängelnd im gesamten Wasser rum - schrauben sich häufig in so kleinen Drehbewegungen aus der Tiefe wieder nach oben....
Da wir absolute Teichgreenhorns sind haben wir keine Ahnung ob diese Milliarden-Besiedlung und die Vergrünung und Trübung des Wassers normal ist, ob wir etwas unternehmen müssen.
meghei


----------



## zaphod (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mini-Larven/Würmchen im 2Wochen alten Teich*



			
				meghei schrieb:
			
		

> Im Wasser wimmelt es von Mini-Tierchen (müssen Tausende sein!), Aussehen: 4mm bis 1cm groß (keine ahnung ob die noch weiter wachsen...??), breiter bräunlicher Kopf und grünlich-durchsichtiger, länglicher Körper/Schwanz mit dem sie sich tierisch schnell schlängelnd fortbewegen. Kommt man ihnen nah verschwinden sie zwischen den Kieseln - ansonsten liegen sie ruhig oder schlängelnd im gesamten Wasser rum - schrauben sich häufig in so kleinen Drehbewegungen aus der Tiefe wieder nach oben....



Hallo und willkommen hier im Forum!

Zu Deinen Tierchen: sind das vielleicht Stechmückenlarven?
Schau mal z.B. hier - sehen die so aus? 
Wenn nicht könnte ein Foto weiterhelfen.


----------



## Chrisinger (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mini-Larven/Würmchen im 2Wochen alten Teich*

Kenne ich auch sind 100% Mücken larven.
Gegen die Larven kann man eigendlich nur eins machen Natürliche Fressfeinde einsetzten!Wie Klaas schon gemacht hat einfach mal auf den link drücken

Wie gross ist euer Teich?in liter?


----------



## meghei (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mini-Larven/Würmchen im 2Wochen alten Teich*

hallo klaas, 
danke für die schnelle Antwort und den link - sind ja spannende Bilder! 
Das sieht auf jeden Fall sehr ähnlich aus wie das bei uns im Teich....wahrscheinlich sind es diese Stechmückenlarven! aber wie können die in solchen Massen schon nach 2 Wochen im Teich sein? Vielleicht durch das gesammelte Regenwasser welches wir zum einfüllen benutzt haben? Aber dann hätten sie doch gleich sichtbar sein müssen... habe auch das Gefühl das es immer mehr werden... 
Und was kann man da tun außer abwarten bis Millionen von Mücken unseren Garten bevölkern?
Hab schon versucht sie abzuköchern - ist aber kaum möglich bei den Mengen...und die kleinen rutschen durchs Netz...


----------



## meghei (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mini-Larven/Würmchen im 2Wochen alten Teich*

Nachtrag: 
Hallo chrisinger, 
ich glaub die Teich-Wanne von Heissner faßt ca 400 Liter - ist ein kleiner Teich.
Gruß meghei


----------



## Seerose (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mini-Larven/Würmchen im 2Wochen alten Teich*

Hallo meghei!

Habt Ihr eigentlich auch einen Filter? Wenn ja, welche Leistung hat er?
Wenn nicht, solltest Ihr Euch vielleicht doch einen zulegen.

Die Eier der Stechmücken waren wahrscheinlich in der Regentonne drin, denn die Larven lieben stehendes Gewässer. Wenn Ihr eine Strömung in euren Teich bringt, z.B. durch einen Filter, dann werden die meisten von den Larven von selbst verschwinden. Den Rest besorgen dann die Ruderwanzen oder Fische.

Liebe Grüße
Sabine


----------



## meghei (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mini-Larven/Würmchen im 2Wochen alten Teich*

hallo sabine, 
danke für deinen tipp, dachten eigentlich wir kommen ohne Filter aus... aber die mini-Bachlaufpumpe reicht wohl nicht... vielleicht doch zwei goldfische zum larvenfressen und dann wieder abgeben..?.;-) 
grüßle heike


----------



## zaphod (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mini-Larven/Würmchen im 2Wochen alten Teich*

Hallo, 

da keine Fische drin sind (ist in der Teichgröße eh das Beste) bleiben wohl nur irgendwelche __ Käfer als Fressfeinde, vielleicht saugen __ Wasserläufer ja die Gelege aus? 

Was auf jeden Fall vorbeugend hilft: die schwimmenden Gelege ("Schiffchen") suchen, abfischen und entsorgen. Die sehen so aus:
http://www.afizucht.de/Muecken_Schiffchen_1.jpg

http://www.afizucht.de/Schwarze_Mueckenschiffchen_2.jpg


----------



## meghei (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mini-Larven/Würmchen im 2Wochen alten Teich*

hallo klaas,
werd ich morgen in angfiff nehmen, danke


----------



## patty4 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mini-Larven/Würmchen im 2Wochen alten Teich*

Hallo!

Bei mir waren die Stechmücken schon nach wenigen Tagen zu tausenden in Bachlauf und Teich - das geht ganz schnell  

Ob man in einen 400 l Teich Fische zur Vernichtung der Stechmückenlarven einsetzen sollte ???? 

Da ist es bestimmt besser auf die Besiedelung mit natürlichen Feinden zu warten - denn die muss man nicht extra pflegen...

Wenn die Stechmückenplage bis dahin überhand nimmt - dann würde ich mir Neudomück besorgen - denn das ist genau dafür gemacht. Das wird hier im Forum zwar auch kritisch gesehen, aber bei Deinem Teich ist die Dosierung etwa 1 Tropfen....

Oder halt einfach warten....

Viele Grüße
Patricia


----------



## zaphod (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mini-Larven/Würmchen im 2Wochen alten Teich*



			
				patty4 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die Stechmückenplage bis dahin überhand nimmt - dann würde ich mir Neudomück besorgen - denn das ist genau dafür gemacht. Das wird hier im Forum zwar auch kritisch gesehen, aber bei Deinem Teich ist die Dosierung etwa 1 Tropfen....



Also selbst mit einem geringeren Maß als 1 Tropfen hast Du den "Bacillus thuringiensis", der sich dann sicherlich auch vermehren möchte, im Wasser - mein Rat: Finger weg davon!
Das von diesem Bazillus produzierte Gift wirkt eben nicht nur wie beworben gegen Stechmückenlarven, sondern auch:



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> B. thuringiensis produziert ein Gift (Bt-Toxin), das tödlich auf die Larven von Insekten der Ordnungen der __ Käfer, Schmetterlinge und Zweiflügler (Mücken und __ Fliegen) wirkt, aber bislang als harmlos für andere Lebewesen angesehen wird.



Damit machst Du nicht nur Stechmücken platt, sondern auch gleich deren Fressfeinde - und rate mal, wer zuerst wieder im Teich sein wird?


----------

